# Dubai job opportunities for a UK LLB grad?



## crewel (Dec 23, 2012)

A friend of mine has been thinking to study LLB distant course from one of the universities in the UK and would like to work as a business legal advisor in Dubai. We would like to know the job opportunities in Dubai after graduate. The following are the 2 main issues we been worrying. 

* Dubai practices Sharia law which would be different than London where she would be taught.
* Arabic is the official language in Dubai, so the legal advisor jobs in Dubai might be ONLY for Arabic speakers?

Please let us know if you know anything about it. Thanks so much!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Most of the commercial legal documents in Dubai are English law. 
2. See above. Language is usually English

Of course in specific contexts the language is only Arabic, but in most commercial contexts English is the first language. There are scores of non Arabic speakers and non UAE educated lawyers in Dubai/ UAE.


----------



## Arunbalats (Aug 11, 2013)

crewel said:


> A friend of mine has been thinking to study LLB distant course from one of the universities in the UK and would like to work as a business legal advisor in Dubai. We would like to know the job opportunities in Dubai after graduate. The following are the 2 main issues we been worrying. * Dubai practices Sharia law which would be different than London where she would be taught. * Arabic is the official language in Dubai, so the legal advisor jobs in Dubai might be ONLY for Arabic speakers? Please let us know if you know anything about it. Thanks so much![/QUOT
> 
> You can only be a legal consultant in mainland dubai. Only emirati lawyers can attend the court proceedings.
> You can attend proceedings in difc though. Dubai is a civil law jurisdiction. Actually it's a mix of all the systems. It takes time getting used to it. I have been here for a little over a year now in a law firm. Arabic is preferred but you can do without it. Most western qualified lawyers work with local or Arabic speakers. Any law firm worth it's salt will have a full fledged team of transalators and interpreters. So that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

in any profession, to command a decent salary, come here with some experience, not as a fresh-faced graduate.


----------

